# Calf Scouring



## tim4mel (May 3, 2005)

My 2.5 week old calf started scouring today. His stool is runny but brown..although a light brown. I gave him calf scour bolus about noon. They are the 72 hour kind. Should I be giving him electrolytes also? I planned on mixing his milk at half strength this evening? Is there a certain amount of time it tends to take to clear up? Someone had told me to mix 2 TBS light karo syrup, 1/4 tsp light salt, 3/4 tsp baking soda with enough water to make a quart. Has anyone heard of this? I thought karo syrup would cause the runs?????

Melony


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

NO to the Kero! Cutting back on the milk should help. Just continue to observe the calf and respond here as to your observations


----------



## allen8106 (Jan 23, 2005)

tim4mel said:


> My 2.5 week old calf started scouring today. His stool is runny but brown..although a light brown. I gave him calf scour bolus about noon. They are the 72 hour kind. Should I be giving him electrolytes also? I planned on mixing his milk at half strength this evening? Is there a certain amount of time it tends to take to clear up? Someone had told me to mix 2 TBS light karo syrup, 1/4 tsp light salt, 3/4 tsp baking soda with enough water to make a quart. Has anyone heard of this? I thought karo syrup would cause the runs?????
> 
> Melony


Don't back off on the milk but beat up two raw eggs every feeding and put them in the milk. The eggs will clear the scours up nearly overnight. Keep giving him the eggs every feeding for about three days. Guaranteed to work.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

allen8106 said:


> Don't back off on the milk but beat up two raw eggs every feeding and put them in the milk. The eggs will clear the scours up nearly overnight. Keep giving him the eggs every feeding for about three days. Guaranteed to work.


just wondering about that GUARANTEE....does that mean you pay him for the calf if it dies.........


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

i would need alot more info for me to tell how to treat the calf...first how long has he had it ..one day or the 2.5 weeks....what kind of calf is it..jersey or a angus......is it a sale barn calf.. or raised on the farm .....is it on feed if not why the brown color......how much milk is he feeding ........two quarts 2 times a day or three times or if smaller calf 1 1/2 quart a day ....also what kind of milk......soy or real whole milk......has he switched the kind of milk lately..different brand even ....is it in a pen or field.....i raise alot calfs i have 16 jerseys i milk and feed to calfs i buy from sale barns john


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

It was stated the scouring just started. Additionally some treatment was started. To bombard the calf regardless of its age without knowing the consequences of the first treatment and more details could cause more damage than it repairs. Lets wait for some more feedback. A reduction in feed is not going to harm the animal and that plus the bolus could correct the problem if it is minor.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

sorry i was not to clear on that one...i meant how long has he had the calf....one day or 2.5 weeks..if he just bought it and got it home or has he had it 2.5 weeks.............he just said my 2.5 week old calf started scouring today


----------



## tim4mel (May 3, 2005)

My calves are ok. I had changed their milk. I was feeding Purina and tried to find something at TSC that was the same basic milk replacer. What they recommended was not in any way the same. Oh well, live and learn. I have had the calves about a week and a half. I have had calves scour like this before, but this one wanted to just lie and not get up. I hadn't had that happen before. I treated like I had for the others but it was recommended to use that other mix. I didn't know about that, that was really what I needed info on. 

Today they are bouncing baby calves again. Their stool is starting to firm up. I think they are well on the mend. Thanks for the advice.

Melony


----------

